# In day 13 of flower and now this?



## megan23247 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Im on day 13 of flower (12/12) and I woke up this morning and one of my girls doesnt look to good.  The leaves are curled up and they were standing straight up in the air!  I cut one of the water leaves off so I could take a close up shot of the leaf.  Please help.  Everything has been going so good until now.  :hairpull: *


*Thanks for your help in advance*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 21, 2008)

Eeek! I wouldn't know exactly what caused that but either a lack of available resources or Ph problem. Your temps are fine too? It looks like it's just affecting the top most portion of the plant. Maybe the light is too close? All the best of luck to ya man!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 21, 2008)

i think mental hit with the light too close or temps but ive never seen it like that...someone will know


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Well I checked PH last night and it was fine.  The temp in the room stays between 80 and 87 and I just raised the light because I have one more plant that is the same age but taller.  Whats weird is this had to have happened sometime during their 12 hours of dark because soon as the light came on is when I checked the plants and when I found the top leaves sticking straight up and then throughout the day during their 12 hours of light, it just got worse and the leaves then started the curl like in the pictures! *:confused2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm guessing it's a ph problem...too high(?!?). Maybe someone else has another opinion.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Im on day 13 of flower (12/12) and I woke up this morning and one of my girls doesnt look to good.  The leaves are curled up and they were standing straight up in the air!  I cut one of the water leaves off so I could take a close up shot of the leaf.  Please help.  Everything has been going so good until now.  :hairpull: *
> 
> 
> *Thanks for your help in advance*



..:holysheep: did you do 'anything' to it, in the previous 24 hrs to this happening?.. Such an abrupt change in a plant that was doing so well 36 hrs ago, indicates that it is something recently introduced.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 21, 2008)

If memory serves me correctly, it looks as if you may have a Phosphorous issue.... As in too much of it.  What are you feeding it?

Either way, flush the plant well and start from "scratch".


----------



## Melissa (Apr 21, 2008)

i had this problem ,,,mine was down to to much water ,,,to much heat ,,,and they accidently got some foilar feed on them ,,,i hope this helps eace:
i hope you get them sorted :48:


----------



## Cole (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats too bad.


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..:holysheep: did you do 'anything' to it, in the previous 24 hrs to this happening?.. Such an abrupt change in a plant that was doing so well 36 hrs ago, indicates that it is something recently introduced.


 
I KNOW! Im totally bummed!  Everything was looking so good. :angrywife: 

I havnt changed anything as far as nutes or light or anything like that and im using Green Light Super Bloom 12-55-6 which I started using when I went to 12/12 everyother time I water.  I bought a bigger fan yesterday just incase it is a heat problem but im doubtful it is.

In about an hour I can go check on her and she how she is doing today and im hoping she is back to normal.  I'll take some pictures and post um soon as I check on her! :hairpull: 

Thanks for everyones help so far.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

> im using Green Light Super Bloom 12-55-6





> you may have a Phosphorous issue


I agree with DL after seeing what you're feeding. That has completely too much phospho. Try to find something a lil more even in NPK values and flush your medium out with that. I'd recommend fox farms products.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> I KNOW! Im totally bummed!  Everything was looking so good. :angrywife:
> 
> I havnt changed anything as far as nutes or light or anything like that and im using Green Light Super Bloom 12-55-6 which I started using when I went to 12/12 everyother time I water.  I bought a bigger fan yesterday just incase it is a heat problem but im doubtful it is.
> 
> ...



"Green Light Super Bloom 12-55-6 which I started using when I went to 12/12 everyother time I water."  .. at full strength?? 
I'm going to agree w/ DL'. Flush her "well", let her dry out, and restart nutes at a decreased ratio..
  Don't expect the damaged growth to look any better. Concentrate on how the "new growth" is doing.


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 21, 2008)

So should I try and find something that has an NPK of something like 10-20-10 or something similer?


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> So should I try and find something that has an NPK of something like 10-20-10 or something similer?


IMO.. that would be better, and stil at 1/2 strength..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2008)

This is for deficiencies and what it causes the plant to do and how it reacts, find your problem, and look across to find your solution


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 21, 2008)

Hippy, where'd you get that chart?  It really is too vague to pinpoint any growing issue... Just thought I should let you know man. :48:


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok here are what my two girls look like now   Both of them are starting to look sick now. :angrywife:  

*Im trippen everything has been going so well until now.  So I just flushed them with straight water and im headed to the store now to get some diff nutes.  Anything else I should get that may help my babies?  

Im raising the light to just incase that has anything to do with it.  

PLEASE HELP* :watchplant: 


Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 21, 2008)

what kind of soil are you growing in??


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 21, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> what kind of soil are you growing in??


 
Scotts top soil mixed with 1/4 peat moss.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 21, 2008)

does it have nutes in it?? 

causing it to get sick during flower.


----------



## kubefuism (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's a question I have, Have you noticed any change in the potency of smell during the crisis?  It's just a theory i'm working on...


----------



## kubefuism (Apr 21, 2008)

P.S. You could probaly clip the dried and twisted leafs off.  Sorry, but they won't come back. Good luck with this, it's a rough problem to have...


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 21, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> does it have nutes in it??
> 
> causing it to get sick during flower.


 

*Not exactly sure what you mean?*


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 21, 2008)

kubefuism said:
			
		

> Here's a question I have, Have you noticed any change in the potency of smell during the crisis? It's just a theory i'm working on...


 

*Yes I have noticed!!!!  Today when I went into their room I didnt smell the great aroma that I have been smelling and that was acually getting stronger recently, UNTIL yesterday when they began to look like they do now.* *Now they hardly have ANY odor coming off of them at all and what I can smell doesnt smell anything like they should.*

*Whats this mean?*

*Thanks for your help.  *


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

I would say that it has something to do with your nutes. Get something fox farms and start at 1/4 strength. I wish you the best of luck with them. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Apr 21, 2008)

:hairpull: THIS IS CAUSED BY MOLYBDENUM DEFICIENCY. IF YOU SUSPECT IT IN THE SOIL, IT IS A FAIRLY SAFE BET TO SPRAY A MIXTURE OF "RA-PID-GRO" AND WATER ON THE LEAVES OF YOUR PLANTS. MIX ONE TEASPOON PER TWO QUARTS OF WATER.:woohoo:


----------



## Disco94 (Apr 22, 2008)

Combination of too much heat/phospho in my opinion.


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> :hairpull: THIS IS CAUSED BY MOLYBDENUM DEFICIENCY. IF YOU SUSPECT IT IN THE SOIL, IT IS A FAIRLY SAFE BET TO SPRAY A MIXTURE OF "RA-PID-GRO" AND WATER ON THE LEAVES OF YOUR PLANTS. MIX ONE TEASPOON PER TWO QUARTS OF WATER.:woohoo:


Hmmmm.. moly' defficiency is pretty rare from what I've seen/experienced.. And it came on too quickly "IMO", to be a defficiency at all. Defficiencies are usually slo to develop. 


> Scotts top soil mixed with 1/4 peat moss.


... have you checked ph of the runoff? Peat can be pretty acidic to your soil.


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Went and got some epsom salt and some new ORGANIC fert with an NPK of 4-7-3*

*I havent used anything yet cause I figure I need to flush atleast one more time to be sure.  

I added the extra fan I got and raised the light up so the tallest girl is exactly 15 in away from the bulb SO im hoping that when I check on them at 10:00 this morning they will look atleast a little better than they have been.  

I'll post pics soon as I check on them and see how they look.  

Thanks for everyones help!*


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

you don't have a ph test do you meg'?..


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> you don't have a ph test do you meg'?..


 

*Im pretty sure I do* :aok:  *infact I have a couple diff types of testers*.  



*So im starting to think I  have a slight heat prob, which adding that extra fan last night helped, and maybe a Mag. prob.   What do you think?*


*When should I add the organic nutes I got or the epson salt?*


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

Ah-haa! you do. What does/did your runoff read?? 
  I would hold off on the nutes untill she  has dried out well after your "flush". You did run approximatly "3 times" the amount of water as your pot holds, right? e.g. a 3 gallon pot- 9 gallons of water..
btw.. that is the same li'l $20 "el-cheapo" meter that I have. I've heard/read ppl having problems with them and their accuracy, but mine has worked just fine for me for several years. I periodically test it against other tests, and it continues to read fine...


----------

